# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Lojas do nosso País - 2007

## Julio Macieira

Com vista a facilitar a procura de materiais, corais e peixes marinhos aos nossos utilizadores, colocamos a votação dos mesmos uma lista de lojas onde poderá encontrar os mais diversos produtos para a aquariofilia marinha, a votação.

Relembramos que o resultado da votação expressa a opinião maioritária dos utilizadores expressa em votos.

Agradecemos que os membros inscrevam os nomes das lojas neste tópico para iniciarmos a votação.

* -Apenas deverão constar lojas físicas com porta aberta ao publico.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

Aqui vão três lojas que conheço para a lista

Sohal
Aquatlântico
Exoreef

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
Aqui vão mais umas lojas.
Red fish
Aquaplante
um abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
eu voto na Aquaplante

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> eu voto na Aquaplante


 :Olá: Viva Marcos
Já votaste mas isso era depois, agora é para indicar lojas que ficarão numa lista que será submetida a votos. 

Para além da Aquaplante tens alguma outra loja ou lojas que queiras ver na referida lista :SbQuestion2:  Têm de ser lojas fisicas com porta aberta ao publico.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

mais uma:

aquarioreef

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Mais uma loja para a lista:

Biotopo Azul

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Mais duas:
Templo Aquatico
Avipeixe

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Sendo assim nao tenho pedro obrigado pelo alerta

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Aquaplante que é a única que conheço

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

aquamagia e naturline

----------


## CelsoBastos

Aqui vai o meu contributo:

Animais & Companhia - preços fantásticos em material
Exoreef
Sohal

Um abraço a todos

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Gostava de fazer a seguinte proposta aos Moderadores ou membros da Equipa RF, à semelhança do que foi feito em 2006, uma votação para melhor loja 2007, incluindo as lojas já referidas.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:  

Aquario Reef = vivos a muito bom preço :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:    (Setubal) 10* :tutasla:  

Bubbles Shop = material :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   (internet) 10* :tutasla:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

deixo tb 3 propostas por ordem alfabetica  :yb665:  

Aquatlantico
Exoreef
Miosotis

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Gostava de fazer a seguinte proposta aos Moderadores ou membros da Equipa RF, à semelhança do que foi feito em 2006, uma votação para melhor loja 2007, incluindo as lojas já referidas.


 :Olá: OK Ricardo
Já transmiti a tua sugestão na area de trabalho (já sabes qual), vamos aguardar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Magano

Já temos quantidade de lojas suficiente para iniciarmos a votação.

Atenção que:
Apenas deverão constar lojas físicas com porta aberta ao publico.A votação refere-se a 2007, portanto lojas em funcionamento em 2007

Aí estão elas pela ordem que foram sendo indicadas no tópico.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É só para relembar que a votação para eleger a loja do ano 2007 está em curso até ao final do corrente mês...eu já votei :yb665: ... :Pracima: .
Aproveitem para o fazerem e até escreverem umas linhas de apreço à loja da vossa eleição que é sempre agradável de ler por quem mereceu o vosso elogio que assim tem recompensa pelo trabalho e esforço que faz para vos atender e servir o melhor possivel. Fica a sugestão

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Aproveitem para o fazerem e até escreverem umas linhas de apreço à loja da vossa eleição que é sempre agradável de ler por quem mereceu o vosso elogio que assim tem recompensa pelo trabalho e esforço que faz para vos atender e servir o melhor possivel.


Pedro,
podias ter sido tu o primeiro a fazer o elogio a loja em quem votaste!   :yb665:   :yb665:  

bem mas sendo assim começo eu!

nunca é fácil este tipo de votações porque de facto acabamos por conhecer a malta das lojas e criar amizade com todos eles. 
Assim, a minha votação vai exclusivamente para a qualidade de atendimento bem como do que compro, quer em material quer em vivos. e tenho de dizer que, o ano de 2007 notou-se uma enorme evoluçao quase em todas as lojas.
verifiquei isso tanto nas lojas do norte como as de lisboa, que as conheço quase todas.
o meu voto foi para a Exoreef.  penso que este ano estiveram em grande, principalmente no que diz respeito aos vivos, tanto em variedade e qualidade como em quantidade. 
parabéns Andre.   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro,
> podias ter sido tu o primeiro a fazer o elogio a loja em quem votaste!    
> 
> bem mas sendo assim começo eu!
> 
> nunca é fácil este tipo de votações porque de facto acabamos por conhecer a malta das lojas e criar amizade com todos eles. 
> Assim, a minha votação vai exclusivamente para a qualidade de atendimento bem como do que compro, quer em material quer em vivos. e tenho de dizer que, o ano de 2007 notou-se uma enorme evolução quase em todas as lojas.
> verifiquei isso tanto nas lojas do norte como as de Lisboa, que as conheço quase todas.
> o meu voto foi para a Exoreef.  penso que este ano estiveram em grande, principalmente no que diz respeito aos vivos, tanto em variedade e qualidade como em quantidade. 
> parabéns André.


 :Olá: Viva Duarte
Que não seja por isso...eu sou Moderador mas também sou cidadão e assim  na qualidade de cidadão elegi uma loja onde nunca comprei nada e só visitei uma vez, não conheço quem quer que seja nessa loja, por isso empregado/a, dono/a se não se identificar como tal para mim é cliente, a loja em causa fica a 320 km de minha casa e penso visitá-la brevemente, espero dar com o caminho à primeira, NATURLINE porque gostei do que vi e avaliei a todos o níveis. Obviamente que se tivesse visitado todas as lojas de Portugal continental e insular, talvez pudesse decidir outra coisa, mas das que visitei, comprasse ou não produtos, corais, peixes, esta foi a que destaquei.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Magano

Falta-lhe é um link para o ReefForum na página Naturline - Hiperligações  :Whistle:  .

----------


## NATURLINE

> Falta-lhe é um link para o ReefForum na página Naturline - Hiperligações  .


Só agora reparei nesta falha... claro está que já está corrigida  :Wink: 

Abraços a todos,

----------


## João Castelo

*Loja fisica*

Sem dúvida - NATURLINE .Embora não seja muito perto da minha casa sujeito-me a lá ir pois confio totalmente na equipa.

*Loja On Line*

UNDERWATER . Tenho comprado várias coisas e correu sempre tudo muito bem.

Recomendo estas duas lojas.

JC

----------


## Manuel canhoto

boas , sou novo nestas andanças mas gostaria de salientar que tenho ido á loja de benfica ( Aquaplante ) aonde comecei a comprar os peixes, e é assim não vejo o vendedor a vender mas sim a aconselhar-me por onde começar a comprar, já lá comprei alguns peixes e tem sido impecaveis, tanto no atendimento como no acompanhamento do aquário, e simpatia, 5 estrelas.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Arca de Noé, sem dúvida... É das duas de Viana do Castelo a com quem eu mais trabalho e estou bastante satisfeito!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Boas 
Pela simpatia e honestidade do Rui, apesar de as outras lojas merecerem o meu total respeito, meu voto vai para a Biotopo Azul, em Santa Marta Pinhal, Corroios

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
eu voto na Aquaplante

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

AQUAPLANTE, sem duvida

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

gosto do templo mas a melhor e aquaplante

----------

